# Transfer to corporate?



## bullseyeguy (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm currently a TM at a distribution center and I'm getting my MBA soon. I was wondering if its possible to put in a transfer to corporate in Minneapolis. Is that even possible or ever done before?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 20, 2020)

No.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 20, 2020)

You have to actually apply for jobs at corporate.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 20, 2020)

You have to apply, and knowing spot, it’d be better to never have had worked at the dc and come straight off the street.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 20, 2020)

I’ve had several OMs move to jobs there, but not TMs, that could be entirely due to no TMs having the education required or the desire to move to MN...
I’d imagine it’s possible for a TM to do it, but you’d have to apply for a position like others have said since it’d be a promotion.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 20, 2020)

Be a Naval Aviator instead... have some FUN!


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 20, 2020)

They are different job classifications


----------



## Kartman (Jan 20, 2020)

Damn straight!


----------



## bullseyeguy (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Hal (Jan 21, 2020)

You're probably better off trying to become an OM and getting in that way. Check workday for what postings they have at corporate and seeing what you're interested in.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 23, 2020)

Did you ever see Monty Python's Holy Grail? They are travelling to Camelot. Then realize tis but a silly place.

Good luck but sometimes things are best kept at a distance.  Like office politics & freezing to death in blinding squalls. It could be less office party & more Donner Party if you get my snow drift.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 23, 2020)

If I was still with Target, I would have loved the chance to transfer to Target CEO position.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 23, 2020)

You have an MBA and you still wanna work at Tarshit. Go elsewhere with MBA and get more money,better less stressful working conditions and more respect than this shithole is gonna give ya. They rarely promote from somebody who's already worked here.


----------

